# where can I get a recipe evaluated for canning safety?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I made several changes to the 'zucchini salsa' recipe that is widely posted on this site and the changes suit our family very well. Would love to can 30 jars or so but I am worried about whether my changes are safe or not.

How do I get a recipe evaluated for safe canning? Anyone have any really good advice?

thanks,
Cathy

changes: eliminated sugar, completely changed spicing, added canned chipotle peppers in adobo, kept salt and vinegar and vegie quantities identical

edited to add: I suppose I could pressure can the salsa - that would make it safe, wouldn't it?


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, when in doubt, you can always pressure can. How did you do it before? Water bath for how long? With it being zucchini, I would personally pressure can it. With it being salsa, I am not sure if there would be enough added acid to water bath, but IDK that for sure. How much vinegar do you usually put in it?


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't have any sources for you but I do know that the USDA rarely comes out with new recipes (research-tested) because evidently the process is quite involved and expensive.

You could contact them but they will probably just tell you to use one of the recipes that has already been tested and approved. I don't know if there are any other agencies that are authorized to test and approve canning recipes.

It would be difficult for any of us to look at a recipe and declare it safe because even a small deviation in an amount of an ingredient can make the recipe unsafe. That is why they tell you to measure ingredients carefully and don't make even slight changes (unless it falls within the guidelines they give).

You could make your recipe, jar it and freeze it. That's what I do with a couple of my older recipes that I just love but am not sure if they are safe to can.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

hmm. One of the newer canning books recommends investing in a ph meter ($150 - $300) and ALWAYS opening a can from each and every batch you water bath and checking the ph to make sure it's acidic enough for safe preservation. Knowing it had a 'safe' ph would help build confidence for sure.

There are tons of recipes out there that fail to meet safety guidelines and they always make my skin crawl. Was the zucchini salsa recipe that's so popular on this site meet guidelines to start? Always a good question. The recipe has a lot of vinegar in it - but without that ph meter I can't swear on a bible that it's enough vinegar. I might open a can of the batch I made recently and use a ph strip (cheap, mildly accurate) and see what that says.

hmm.... wondering if the home brewing supply store down the road might test it for me....


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

cathleenc said:


> changes: eliminated sugar, completely changed spicing, added canned chipotle peppers in adobo, kept salt and vinegar and vegie quantities identical
> 
> edited to add: I suppose I could pressure can the salsa - that would make it safe, wouldn't it?


Sure you can PC it. But for how long?

Sugar and spice plays no role the the safety.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Soupmaker said:


> Sugar and spice plays no role the the safety.


I know. I've been all over the rules and the guidelines for acceptable changes and still lack confidence. I 'think' I should be safe but then again....who wants to poison their family?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

As long as you keep the same percentage of vinegar and salt, your recipe will be safe. Spices, herbs, and sugar do not affect the keepability of the salsa. Sugar is a preservative, but used in such small amounts in salsa, it won't make any difference. I dithered with a peach salsa recipe to get what I wanted, but made sure to keep the vinegar and salt the same. I've never had a problem with spoilage in the four years I've been making it.


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't personally do a lot of canning, but i have noticed that a whole of the different states' extension services have canning recipes and guidelines that have been tested. I got a great sauerkraut recipe from alaska, for example, and it works great at my place in florida. also earlier poster was correct, the usda has some guidelines as well.
good luck!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I was going to recommend you go to your state's Master Food Preserver program, but I found this: University of Illinois Extension serving Cook County - the training has been discontinued. Adding the canned stuff which I've read is done at temperatures and pressure beyond the home equipment would be my worry. Maybe you could keep the canned stuff out and add it in as you use the rest of the recipe?

Maybe your ag extension office can still connect you with a Master Food Preserver.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

cathleenc said:


> I made several changes to the 'zucchini salsa' recipe that is widely posted on this site and the changes suit our family very well. Would love to can 30 jars or so but I am worried about whether my changes are safe or not.
> 
> How do I get a recipe evaluated for safe canning? Anyone have any really good advice?
> 
> ...


Check the ingredients of the canned chipotle peppers in adobo. If there is any starch of thickening agent listed at all, I would think that this might cause a problem, even if you pressure canned it.

If not, I don't know. I think I'd pressure can it, just to be on the safe side, for whatever veggie has the longest time. If you can't find the numbers, then 90 minutes at 11# pressure for quarts, 70 minutes for pints.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I was just reading in one of many canning book,s and it said basically that if you are in doubt about whether to pressure or water can a product, to go with the pressure canner. Use the longest amount & time of whatever veggie or meat that's in it.

That being said, I just canned 7 pints of 15 beans & ham soup. I used 75 minutes @ 10#.


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

lathermaker said:


> I was just reading in one of many canning book,s and it said basically that if you are in doubt about whether to pressure or water can a product, to go with the pressure canner. Use the longest amount & time of whatever veggie or meat that's in it.
> 
> That being said, I just canned 7 pints of 15 beans & ham soup. I used 75 minutes @ 10#.


Did yu know that soup times are 15 minutes less then meat times?


----------

